# How can I find temporary housing?



## sling

I'm trying to move to Singapore, and I'm wondering how to go about finding a place to live. If I can't find a sponsored job from here, which looks likely, I may just up stakes and move. I've only ever stayed in backpacker type places, or in the dorms at the YMCA.

If I want to find a place to stay for a few months while I look for a company that will get me a work permit, what are my options? Can I rent an apartment short term, and how expensive would it be? Obviously, since I used to stay at backpacker places, I can't afford to move into a really expensive place.


----------



## myqute

I just had my brother's common room rented out at $400/mth. Includes unlimited wireless internet access, aircon, walled-fan, Queen-size mattress without the bed (totally new) computer desk, 2 wardrobes, cloth-hangers, toothpicks even! lol

I saved us all hassle of getting an agent (cos i studied real estate). Agents can charge you half a month rent although I've seen agets taking a token sum of just $100 regardless of rental amount.

Master-rooms usually cost a lil more ($50 to $150). And location of rooms/apartments is a factor, those near amenities and the MRT or bus interchanges can command higher rental rates.

Let me know how i can help you with any info. I have a lot of time to spare since I hurt my right hand.


----------



## Guest

Search for "19 jln masjid" short term accommodation provided near to airport and to city call 8 1 6 1 8 6 9 9 Mr Koh or write masjid19 at gmail


----------



## synthia

You can't officially rent an apartment without a residency permit of some sort. Renting a room is a way around that. Sometimes someone blocks off one room in an apartment for their own use, then rents out the rest of the apartment as a 'room', in order to get around all the restrictions.

I heard recently that the few really cheap backpacker dorms are now filling up with Indonesian workers, and that the backpackers have had to migrate to the more expensive ones.

I think Singapore still requires that you leave the country to get your work permit, but I don't think they require you to return to your home country.


----------



## Guest

*This may not be right.*

Quote

I think Singapore still requires that you leave the country to get your work permit, but I don't think they require you to return to your home country.

Unquote

This may not be right for some nationalities. Malaysian have to be away for a month or more before the 2nd entry after extending their stay in Singapore.







synthia said:


> You can't officially rent an apartment without a residency permit of some sort. Renting a room is a way around that. Sometimes someone blocks off one room in an apartment for their own use, then rents out the rest of the apartment as a 'room', in order to get around all the restrictions.
> 
> I heard recently that the few really cheap backpacker dorms are now filling up with Indonesian workers, and that the backpackers have had to migrate to the more expensive ones.
> 
> I think Singapore still requires that you leave the country to get your work permit, but I don't think they require you to return to your home country.


----------



## Lydia Tay

*How can i find temporary housing in singapore*

I have a friend offering her beautiful condo near orchard at daily/weekly/monthly rate. Walking distance to orchard

is so much cheaper than Hotel/service apartment

689 square foot, with balcony, kitchen....at less than $200 per day


----------



## synthia

Lydia, sling was looking for a place in May of 2007, so I assume he or she has found something by now, or given up on moving to Singapore. I think I remember a post last summer saying she was on her way.


----------

